# Fische essen- Fische kochen??????



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2005)

So wie es verschiedenste Typen von Anglern gibt verhält es sich ja auch beim Verzehr der Fische.

Die einen essen alles was Gräten hat, den anderen kommt kein Fisch in die Pfanne, die einen essen nur selbst gefangenen Fisch, die anderen alles was aus dem Wasser kommt, sei es selbst gefangen oder gekauft, Fisch oder Krustentier.

Und es gibt die, die ihre Fische auch selber kochen - und die anderen die sich ihre Fische - ob selbst gefangen oder gekauft - lieber vom Partner zuereiten lassen.

Um das evtl. mal etwas statistisch auf die Reihe zu kriegen, deswegen habe ich diese Umfrage "generiert".

Würde mich freuen wenn möglichst viele abstimmen würden, bei der Fragestellung sind selbstverständlich Mehrfachabstimmungen möglich.


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (25. November 2005)

*AW: Fische essen- Fische kochen??????*

also ich esse den fisch von mir gefangen und auch von anderen gefangenen fisch da mache ich keinen unterschid und ich bin auch bereit andere rezepte zu kosten #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2005)

*AW: Fische essen- Fische kochen??????*

Mir gehts ja auch so, aber da es verschiedene Typen gibt, würde mich halt mal zumindest die grobe Zusammensetzung bei den Boardies interessieren.


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (25. November 2005)

*AW: Fische essen- Fische kochen??????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir gehts ja auch so, aber da es verschiedene Typen gibt, würde mich halt mal zumindest die grobe Zusammensetzung bei den Boardies interessieren.





stimmt mich auch#6


----------



## forellenudo (25. November 2005)

*AW: Fische essen- Fische kochen??????*

Ich esse alles an Fisch,egal was es ist,da mach ich auch keinen Unterschied vom wem die Fische sind oder wer sie gefangen hat#6 #6nur Zubereiten muss ich sie selber,denn meine Frau packt keinen Fisch an,doch,fischstäbchen


----------



## Ossipeter (25. November 2005)

*AW: Fische essen- Fische kochen??????*

Ich esse und koche meine selbstgefangenen Fische und esse auch Fisch in Restaurants.


----------



## pohlk (25. November 2005)

*AW: Fische essen- Fische kochen??????*

Morgeeennnn...

Ich zu meiner Person muß sagen, dass nur selbstgeangelter Fisch auf den Tisch kommt. Und da ich Süß-, Brack- und Salzwasser vor der Tür habe, ist das natürlich ne ganze Palette.

Ich Fang mal an:  

Barsche= filetieren und in Paniermehl braten
Mit Dorschen mache ich das genauso.
Aale= räuchern, was denn auch sonst?:q 
Platten= braten und rauchern
Hecht= Kochen mit Petersiliensoße
Zander= filetieren und dünsten
Hering= Einlegen, Braten, Räuchern
Hornhecht= Braten und Räuchern

Mefo leider noch nicht gehabt :c , aber das kommt noch... :g  

Denke das reicht erstmal...|wavey:


----------



## Alexander2781 (25. November 2005)

*AW: Fische essen- Fische kochen??????*

Hallo Boardies,

in unserer Familie gibt es 3 Angler, ich esse nicht nur selbstgefangene Fische, sondern auch Fische von meinem Bruder, oder Vater, auch im Restaurant esse ich Fisch.

Gruß
Alexander2781


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. November 2005)

*AW: Fische essen- Fische kochen??????*

Ich esse alles, was ausm Water kommt! Ich und meine Frau bereiten den Fisch abwechselnd zu. Je nach dem, wer Lust hat....Ich hab vor knappen 4 Jahren in einem Pizzaschuppen eine Fruti de Mare bestellt, ohne zu wissen, was da alles drauf war. Die Muscheln waren ja nicht das schlimmste... Es waren ganze 5 Mark-Stück kleine Tintenfische drauf! Ich hab gedacht ich spinn... Sie haben aber lecker geschmeckt..... Also alles was ausm Wasser stammt kommt auch auf den Teller! :q


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (25. November 2005)

*AW: Fische essen- Fische kochen??????*



			
				pohlk schrieb:
			
		

> Morgeeennnn...
> 
> Ich zu meiner Person muß sagen, dass nur selbstgeangelter Fisch auf den Tisch kommt. Und da ich Süß-, Brack- und Salzwasser vor der Tür habe, ist das natürlich ne ganze Palette.
> 
> ...






ist nur eine frage warum nur selbstgefangener was ist an den anderen so anders als an denn fischen die du fängst|kopfkrat


----------



## SchwalmAngler (25. November 2005)

*AW: Fische essen- Fische kochen??????*

Ich esse alles was aus dem Wasser kommt.

Am liebsten natürlich selbst gefangenen Fisch, den ich mit viel Liebe und Hingabe auch selbst zu bereite. Vor allen Dingen macht es mir Spass immer wieder neue Rezepte aus zu probieren.


----------



## Franz_16 (25. November 2005)

*AW: Fische essen- Fische kochen??????*

Ich esse nur selbstgekochten Fisch! 

Im Restaurant ess ich lieber was, was ich nicht kochen kann


----------



## KirstenS (25. November 2005)

*AW: Fische essen- Fische kochen??????*

Ich esse nur selbstgefangenen Fisch, da weiß ich um die Qualität. Der Fisch wurde abgestochen und konnte ausbluten und Gräten wurden beim Filetieren auch nicht übersehen. Ich kenne den Fisch von dem Moment an, wo er aus dem Wasser gezogen wurde bis zu dem Moment wo ich ihn genieße. 

Kirsten


----------



## pohlk (25. November 2005)

*AW: Fische essen- Fische kochen??????*

@ Barbenflüsterer

Da ist nichts schlimmes dran.
Aber warum soll ich für Fisch Geld bezahlen, wenn ich alles vor der Haustür habe?  
Wenn ich Lust auf Dorsch habe, gehts ab in die Brandung
usw usw...


----------



## gdno (25. November 2005)

*AW: Fische essen- Fische kochen??????*

also ich esse schon berufsbedingt alles was aussem wasser kommt aber vor allem weil ichs gerne mag
am liebsten esse ich allerdings süßwasserfische,da diese meiner meinung nach mehr geschmacklichen charakter haben als die meisten seewasserfische,die leckersten fische überhaupt sind für mich barsch und brasse


gruß euern gdno


----------



## mafri (25. November 2005)

*AW: Fische essen- Fische kochen??????*

Ich esse Fisch und andere Wasserwesen in allen Variationen gern.
Wichtig ist für mich nur, daß der Fisch absolut frisch ist ( riecht man oder auch nicht spätestens bei der Zubereitung ).
Deshalb gibt es bei uns fast nur Fisch aus dem eigen Fang.#6 

Gruß
Mafri


----------



## brockmaster (25. November 2005)

*AW: Fische essen- Fische kochen??????*

Hallo Freunde.

ich bin bisher der einzige, der Fisch ist, aber nur von anderen zubereitet. Liegt wohl daran, daß ich zwar Fisch fange, absteche und ausnehme, daß alles mir aber relativ unapetitlich( schreibt man das so?) ist. Also übernehme ich die Drecksarbeit, wasche und lüfte mich und lass mir dann einen Gaumenschmaus kredenzen.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## tidecutter (25. November 2005)

*AW: Fische essen- Fische kochen??????*

hab mal für c und f gestimmt!


----------



## dorschhai (25. November 2005)

*AW: Fische essen- Fische kochen??????*

Ich esse sowohl Fisch als auch anderes Getier aus dem Wasser sehr gerne. Zuhause und im Restaurant.


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (26. November 2005)

*AW: Fische essen- Fische kochen??????*



			
				pohlk schrieb:
			
		

> @ Barbenflüsterer
> 
> Da ist nichts schlimmes dran.
> Aber warum soll ich für Fisch Geld bezahlen, wenn ich alles vor der Haustür habe?
> ...




oky das würde ich auch nicht machen wenn ich das vor der türe habe das ist klar meine frage bezog sich aber von kolegen denn fisch


----------



## pohlk (28. November 2005)

*AW: Fische essen- Fische kochen??????*

@ Barbenflüsterer

Also wenn mein Vater Fisch angelt, esse ich den auch.
Von anderen würde ich ihn aber nicht mit nach Hause nehmen. Schlimm ist da auch nichts dran, aber 
ich möchte einfach meinen Fisch selber fangen und mich nicht mit anderen Fischen rühmen.
Sonst könnte ich nach jedem erfolglosen Tag in einen Fischladen gehen, mir dort den schönsten Fisch kaufen und sagen, den habe ich gefangen.

Das ist nunmal meine Sicht auf die Dinge, kann man verstehen, muß man aber nicht.


----------



## Aali-Barba (28. November 2005)

*AW: Fische essen- Fische kochen??????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich freuen wenn möglichst viele abstimmen würden, bei der Fragestellung sind selbstverständlich Mehrfachabstimmungen möglich.


 
Irgendwie nicht|kopfkrat 

Wenn Ich auf der einen Seite auswählen kann: Esse *NUR* selbstgefangene Fische und auf der anderen Seite Esse *AUCH* Fische im Restaurant, schließt es sich eigentlich gegenseitig aus. |uhoh: 

Ich glaube aber zu wissen, was Du gemeint hast und stimme daher entsprechend ab |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2005)

*AW: Fische essen- Fische kochen??????*

Gibt (gerade in den Alpen) auch viele Hotels, in denen man sich seine selber gefangenen Fische zubereiten lassen kann.

Grundsätzlich haste abre natürlich nicht unrecht, nur hätte ich dann noch ne zweite Abstimmung machen müssen.
Ich denke das klappt schon)


----------



## Fröya (28. November 2005)

*AW: Fische essen- Fische kochen??????*

Hei!
Koche leidenschaftlich gern, am liebsten natürlich den selbstgefangenen Fisch.Man wird mit der Zeit wirklich empfindlich, was die Frische des Fisches angeht.Mittlerweile nehmen wir immer eine Kühltasche gefüllt mit Eis mit an Bord wenn wir rausfahren.Die Makrelen und Heringe werden dann sofort ausgenommen und kommen auf Eis.Man schmeckt den Unterschied dermaßen deutlich!!Man hält es kaum für möglich, aber  es ist tatsächlich so!Zum Teil sind ja Eismaschinen bei den Hütten dabei und das aus gutem Grund!!!!Am besten ist es natürlich, alle Fische mit Eis zu bedecken sobald man sie gefangen hat.und natürlich so bald wie möglich ausnehmen!Falls man kein Eis zu Verfügung hat, tuts auch ein kalter Lappen, den man über die Fische legt.Versucht es aus und vergleicht-den Unterschied merkt jeder!!
Am schönsten ist es natürlich im Norwegen-Urlaub selbst, wenn man alle Schätze des Meeres zur Verfügung hat:frischen Meeres-und Süsswasserfisch, Muscheln, Krabben, Reker, Wal, ... dazu dann noch andere Naturprodukte wie Pilze, Beeren oder auch mal Rentier - was gibt es besseres.Wir nehmen uns fast nichts mehr von zuhause mit, da es ja das beste vor Ort gibt!
Man, jetzt krieg ich Hunger,ha det
eva


----------



## Aali-Barba (28. November 2005)

*AW: Fische essen- Fische kochen??????*

Ob selbst gefangen oder nicht: 

Rheinaal esse ich inzwischen nicht mehr, seit ich darüber erfahren habe, wie "gesund" die sind :v 

Zum Glück waren die kleinen Schleicher am See dieses Jahr extrem anhänglich :l , die sind zwar auch aus dem Rhein, allerdings haben die den seit rund 8 Jahren nicht mehr gesehen. Die hat mal irgendwann einer als Mini-Aufwanderer dort abgefischt und im See besetzt. Seither werden sie bei uns am See "betreut" :q


----------



## basswalt (28. November 2005)

*AW: Fische essen- Fische kochen??????*

vorwiegend schon auch selbst gefangen.


----------



## Mr. Pink (28. November 2005)

*AW: Fische essen- Fische kochen??????*

fisch schmeckt eigentlich immer, selbstgefangene schmeclken natürlich immer am besten, weil man den mit stolz essen kann . . .

guten appetit


----------

